# Do Fe types come across as dramatic to you?



## secondpassing (Jan 13, 2018)

Roslyn said:


> She's arguing energy. Energy.


Yes.

I was about to reply to that thread but I realized I didn't know enough about energy beings and my opinion and presence would only incur frustration instead of changing someone's mind/my mind being changed.


----------



## ThisNameWorks (Mar 11, 2017)

This is an oddly dramatic thread. . or lack thereof.


----------



## Roslyn (Aug 2, 2018)

secondpassing said:


> Yes.
> 
> I was about to reply to that thread but I realized I didn't know enough about energy beings and my opinion and presence would only incur frustration instead of changing someone's mind/my mind being changed.


I've finished with the thread. Sparky doesn't have a grip on reality.


----------



## 556155 (Apr 29, 2020)

Sort of. For a Fi user, Fe can come across as intense and sometimes theatrical when expressing emotions. But this is true for E*FJ and not for I*FJ (or only occasionally, when they up Fe to match a highly charged emotional atmosphere). Fe as a dom function and as a creative function are two very different things. Or a least send two very different vibes. 

Fe-Ni can also send a diva-ish/elitist vibe. I guess the "elitism" also stems from Ni entertaining a refined personal ontology because ESFJ don't typically give me that impression. 

Then enneagram. E*FJ 9 ain't dramatic/diva-ish in the slightest. Heart centers (2, 3, 4) def can be. Many opera singers considered as divas are 4w3 and ENFJ. For a wider-known figure, PICTURE LIZZO : ENFJ 3. 

So theoretically, as far as drama vibes go, I guess an ENFJ 4w3 sx/so would win. But this is not a bad thing, because it endows them with awesome acting abilities, charisma and a potential to inspire. (Again : Lizzo). An unhealthy Fe overdrive can look like BDP/histrionism, however. But then overdrives of dominant feeling functions are just ... Crazy orgy of feelings feeling themselves.


----------



## 556155 (Apr 29, 2020)

And now that I think of it. My examples from pop or operatic singers are not particularly relevant since it's just part of the exercise and spectacle industry to enhance the emotional atmosphere and an ENFJ showing this behavior on stage would probably be more low-key in a setting requiring property. 

Also (warning : Fi crusade impending) :

I'm not a fan of the "you're dramatic AF" label to begin with, because it reeks of misogyny. It's like this remnant of an ancient order when women first came to assert their legitimate needs and desires in front of a man (husband, father, brother) and were met with sarcasm "you're stirring shit because you got your period, princess ?". It's like calling a woman hysterical. And you never hear of a "drama king", although spectacular behaviors can be seen favorably inside the gay community but even then, they're considered a token of belonging and of asserting a fluider identity. When this behavior emanates from a woman, I'm under the impression it's considered more disruptive and dismissed as illegitimate and irrational. Or at least was, but it's slowly mutating. Which is why the existence of Lizzo is great/unprecedented : she didn't give rise to those drama queen claims, partly because she had this community-oriented message of "I'm empowered, now you gotta be too". (ironically enough, I'm the one having called her dramatic here, so : sorry, I'm a bad feminist). 

My impression is that the aforementioned "dramatic" behavior stems from "wanting more", which can be due to gloomy life circumstances (unfulfilling job, relationships, etc.) or to a psychological tendency to favor more vitality, more intensity over the preservation of statu quo and existing standards. Leading me to think maybe tritypes 4*1 or 4*8 (with no 9 nowhere, I insist) have more of this streak to them. Now every enneatype comes with its specific pitfall but I personally like those for their "they're 100% alive in spite of finding life unsavory at times". They're interesting to interact with.

Apart from that, I've been called a drama queen (though not often) and I'm not a Fe user. Agreed that what with Fi being introverted, it's not that obvious. But as an INFP I have Ne and I can express dissatisfaction/yearning with it. It's like creating conceptual psychodrama, if it's a thing ? Anyway if it's not a thing, I make it a thing.


----------



## JennahHaeley/Sanstread (Jul 25, 2020)

Yes. For an Fi.

Its especially odd during sexual intimacy. Its like, you reallllllyyy feel it, dont you.

The Ahhhhhhhhh, I mean.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

No imo there is a difference between dramatic and passionate. From my experience, xxFPs are the most dramatic. They feed off drama. They conjure it up if there is none.


----------



## JennahHaeley/Sanstread (Jul 25, 2020)

ENIGMA2019 said:


> No imo there is a difference between dramatic and passionate. From my experience, xxFPs are the most dramtic. They feed off drama. They conjure it up if there is none.


NFs too. I like them a lot, but they do add drama.


----------



## JennahHaeley/Sanstread (Jul 25, 2020)

Now really thinking about this all, xnfps are enjoying drama quite a bit as well. And they are Fi. Also estjs, paradoxally. They can gossip endlessly. Female estjs will talk f.e. about some water balloon thrown at them from a balcony for hours. Like how that impacted their entire lives and tadadaadadaa.. Ill be like, pls, breathe.


----------



## Ohndot (Apr 12, 2015)

Stevester said:


> Subjectively it is, but it depends on your own type. IxTx types will obviously find ExFJ overly dramatic most of the time because they have the exact opposite focus. ExTPs for instance, may simply find ExFJ simply a bit nagging and controlling at times, but they understand and often respect their need for conflict resolution and open communication due to them having decent Fe as well.
> 
> But then this goes for every function. IxFx types probably find TJ types to be extremely bossy and controlling and so on.


Yep! My ESFJ mother was working herself up about politics last night and I had to shut that shit down.


----------



## Aiwass (Jul 28, 2014)

YvonneZemski said:


> And now that I think of it. My examples from pop or operatic singers are not particularly relevant since it's just part of the exercise and spectacle industry to enhance the emotional atmosphere and an ENFJ showing this behavior on stage would probably be more low-key in a setting requiring property.
> 
> Also (warning : Fi crusade impending) :
> 
> ...


It is funny that you mention it, because I also associate ENFJ as a type with opera. They seem to like big, grandiose, larger-than-life things. My grandma is an ENFJ 2w3 who loves opera lol.

I think any type who falls on the Heart Centre (2, 3, 4) can be dramatic (or sort of), and ENFJ is more compatible with 2, 3 and 7 in general than it is with 4. But I guess I can imagine an ENFJ 4w3 - probably not impossible.


----------



## Aiwass (Jul 28, 2014)

ENIGMA2019 said:


> No imo there is a difference between dramatic and passionate. From my experience, xxFPs are the most dramatic. They feed off drama. They conjure it up if there is none.


IMO INFPs are the least dramatic people on Earth. The ones I know despise drama and displays of emotion that aren’t subdued.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Aiwass said:


> IMO INFPs are the least dramatic people on Earth. The ones I know despise drama and displays of emotion that aren’t subdued.


You must be dealing with well adjusted ones. They are the worst in my experience.


----------



## 76170 (Jan 23, 2014)

.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Convallaria Majalis said:


> If we have to talk about dramatic as in "wildly emotional", well any type in a difficult mental place is dramatic (especially the sensitive ones, and those are not only feelers). And if observing the term from this definition, we should also be taking into account that people are going to seem more dramatic to us when they are not compatible with us. I personally find that solid compatibility often exists between people when they do not feel like rolling their eyes over the other person's issues and the way they present them.


I am talking about dramatic~ makes shit dramatic and also overly emotional dipshits that can not connect dots because it is not delivered to them in the way they want/expect it. _shrugs_


----------



## Aiwass (Jul 28, 2014)

ENIGMA2019 said:


> You must be dealing with well adjusted ones. They are the worst in my experience.


Not necessarily. Being discreet about their feelings is a core characteristic of Fi doms, in my experience (since their feelings are so internalized).


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

.


----------



## attic (May 20, 2012)

Sometimes a little bit I guess... like putting on a bit of a show, trying to enhance rather than hide the emotion of something. A bit theatrical sometimes perhaps, at other times more intense, like drilling their eyes into you and radiate over the feeling. I am not sure dramatic is the best word for this though... But it is not always and not everyone, but I think that little thing where one steps into a room and you feel they wait for you to pay attention because they plan to put on a little show about something, that I associate more with Fe than Fi I think.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Aiwass said:


> Not necessarily. Being discreet about their feelings is a core characteristic of Fi doms, in my experience (since their feelings are so internalized).


I see this more often with Fi users in real life - specifically Fi doms. I think people online tend to not understand the definition of Fi hence the mistyping .

Fi reflects inward and rarely express their feelings/emotions until the matter is over - they’re not emotionally expressive and the focus is in understanding one self /identity and keeping inner peace- however they are prone to talk and discuss ethics and values a lot but it doesn’t deal with what’s troubling within them . Most of the infps that I know in real life are really cool , calm , collected and articulate- although I have a close infp guy friend who is very expressive - just by looking at him you know he’s an artist / it’s odd the vibe /way he moves /how he randomly space out every now and then - when he talks things can be very animated but I feel like it’s Ne more so than Fi - like every other Fi users I know in real life - his emotions is kept within . 

Fe dom is more animated - expressive. You can feel their emotions - they embrace it fully . My enfj mother is very expressive and at times dramatic which is both endearing along with annoying all at once depending on which mood she’s in . However I agree that Fe is quicker to react and easier to see than Fi ( speaking of Dom) 


A lot of xsfj mistype themselves and gets typed as xnfp - many xnfj gets mistype as estp or xsfp . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

I think FP types can be very dramatic and emotionally expressive at times when they are triggered, but unlike FJ types, they usually become very combative and go into _''Screw you!''_ mode. 

Whereas TJ types tend to bottle it down until they reach their breaking point and respond in Te anger.


----------

